# DIRECTV wins PC Magazine Reader's Choice Award



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> DirecTV
> Many people prefer to rent their DVRs from the company that provides their TV service. Good for you, if you're a DirecTV customer.


Here's the article.

They still rank TiVo best among the standalones, although DIRECTV DVRs outscore TiVo for those getting a new device in the last year.

Not bad....


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

There is a reason D* is number one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Well deserved.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Way to go, DIRECTV® Team!


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

The HR series is the main reason why D* is my provider of choice.

They clearly limited their scope to purpose-built consumer devices. This being *PCMag*, you'd think they'd at least _mention_ that there are PC-based DVR solutions you can own.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm one who can compare four DVRs (Windows 7 Media Center, TiVo Premiere, Cablevision 8300HD, and DIRECTV HR2X). Each DVR has some drawbacks, and except for the 8300HD, each has a few unique features that are unique and/or great. Without a doubt, though, I find DIRECTV is the easiest DVR to use on a daily basis for setting recordings, for browsing for programs, and for playback.

<john sterling>DIRECTV wins! DIRECTV wins! DIRECTV wins!</john sterling>


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats to the team for designing and bringing to market a nice, solid, easy-to-use DVR.

Dave


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Congrats to DirecTV and the HR team.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Two big thumbs up!

Boy, they've come a LONG way since "day 1"


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

DIRECTV HD DVRs have made an amazing difference in the way my wife and I watch TV. Greatest thing since sliced bread in this household. Great work DIRECTV!


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

After being an HR user since day one, until 3 days ago. Now I am a Dish DVR user. The HR series is way beyond the Dish one in just about every respect.


----------



## fikuserectus (Aug 19, 2006)

I remember back in the day all the Tivo snobs who would rip on the Directv DVR. Especially the first HD model. Well, there were some minor software issues that got fixed rather quickly. It turns out Directv's DVR is really a nice product. I like it better than my old series 2 Tivo.

Nice one Directv!!


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

drded said:


> Congrats to the team for designing and bringing to market a nice, solid, easy-to-use DVR.
> 
> Dave


I'm quite happy with my HR20-700 today and no doubt the HR series now numbers among the finest HD DVR lines in the industry.

But make no mistake, the initial design and bringing to market was rough going and it took some number of months for these things to "solidify".

Anybody who can still remember the acronyms "IKD" and "BSB" can attest to that.

When the HR20 first came out it definitely hit the ground stumbling.

However to DirecTV's credit they took charge of what could have been a complete fiasco and initiated a program of progressive, incremental fixes and improvements. Santa came to town. Elvis left the building and that blossomed into what is today the CE program...a rousing success by all accounts.

So give them credit where credit is due. The HR series today is top notch. They have rebounded in a big way from a rough start and in the process fostered an industry leading, one of a kind beta testing and development program for these boxes.

But this thing was in no way ready for prime time when it was first shipped. They put out a half-baked product because they apparently felt they could do themselves even more market harm by waiting until it was ready. When you recall just how bad the HR20 was initially that's actually pretty hard to believe but they went to market with what they knew full well was a buggy box.

So kudos for what it is. Forgiveness for what it was.

Way to take lemons and make lemonade, DirecTV. :lol:


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree that Directv dvr,s are very good especially with all the advances with whole home connection.Original box HR20-700 was a beast from 9/2006 till this week when it started to go and was replaced with HR24-100.My wife and I rely on them for 90% of our viewing of TV .


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The HR34 is the best DVR on the planet earth.

1TB

5 tuners

PIP

MRV (with 3 streams)

For the concept of recording programs, and watching them, no better.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

GOD how i wish directv had added all these features to the new hd tivo as well as there new hr34 dvr! that way they could of had the best of both worlds!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've just had my FiOS DVR for over a month. It's a huge improvement over my five-year-old HR20 that I sent back to DirecTV last week.

HD GUI shows 2 1/2 hours of programming, for example.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

billsharpe said:


> I've just had my FiOS DVR for over a month. It's a huge improvement over my five-year-old HR20 that I sent back to DirecTV last week.
> 
> HD GUI shows 2 1/2 hours of programming, for example.


Yeah - I'm sure comparing a *6 year old DVR *with something that *just came out *in the past 18 months from FIOS is a *reasonable* comparison...

The HR24's are far superior to the FIOS DVRs in numerous ways - and yes - I have seen and used both extensively.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> HD GUI shows 2 1/2 hours of programming, for example.


That's not at all compelling for a number of folks. The DIRECTV® online guide defaults to 3 hours, and I can set my Titantv.com guide for six hours if I choose (I don't)


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The HR24's are far superior to the FIOS DVRs in numerous ways - and yes - I have seen and used both extensively.


HR24 vs 7232 (with 1.9) is actually fairly close, dead heat. HR34 is better then both.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LoopinFool said:


> They clearly limited their scope to purpose-built consumer devices. This being *PCMag*, you'd think they'd at least _mention_ that there are PC-based DVR solutions you can own.


You can own a Checker cab, but is the the best solution to your transportation needs?

WMC Pee Cees don't have a great track record of compatibility with the broad spectrum of pay TV services; especially satellite services.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I've just had my FiOS DVR for over a month. It's a huge improvement over my five-year-old HR20 that I sent back to DirecTV last week.
> 
> HD GUI shows 2 1/2 hours of programming, for example.


Uh, no.

While Fios has finally rolled out its HD GUI, it is pretty much the same thing as it has always been functionally with HD graphics (same as DirecTV's HD GUI being mostly the same funtionality as their old GUI).

The DirecTV DVR still beats it for functionality although the Fios DVR has caught up in some ways. But the GUI itself is still a mix of OK buttons and right buttons with no consistency and the Fios colors are gawd awful.

Oh, and that 2.5 hour guide means that your PIG is super small....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah - I'm sure comparing a *6 year old DVR *with something that *just came out *in the past 18 months from FIOS is a *reasonable* comparison...


This only begs the question of why DIRECTV hasn't made any quantum leaps of their own.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> This only begs the question of why DIRECTV hasn't made any quantum leaps of their own.


Yeah, they've done nothing worthy in 6 years.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

harsh said:


> This only begs the question of why DIRECTV hasn't made any quantum leaps of their own.


It you're interested in recording 5 HD programs simultaneously while never worrying about tuner conflicts, with simple access to watch them locally or stream to 3 remote HD boxes simultaneously, while your have two "live" events up on the big HD screen concurrently, without needing an appendage eSATA device to get to 1TB ... well then quantum is about to enter the building.

Also with Smart TV RVU rolling in shortly after.

It's getting hard to avoid the obvious, the stuff works pretty good, even for a doggie.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

A bit alarming that 19% needed service in the first year for Directv DVRs. perhaps all those refurbs in play biting them a bit?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

masterdeals said:


> A bit alarming that 19% needed service in the first year for Directv DVRs. perhaps all those refurbs in play biting them a bit?


I think thats reading too much into the numbers. That 19% can and most likely does included signal related issues that may not directly be related to the DVR.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

RobertE said:


> I think thats reading too much into the numbers. That 19% can and most likely does included signal related issues that may not directly be related to the DVR.


That was my thought as well. If a customer can't tune a channel and a truck-roll then adjusts the satellite alignment, a year later the customer is only going to remember they had a problem with the DVR, so that's how they respond on the survey.

By the same token, I would wonder if on the TiVo side the folks who had problems with cable card issues blamed the DVR...


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with my Hx2x receivers. Good to see DirecTV being recognized.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

PC Magazine is still around?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Considering that some vendors want up to $20/month for each DVR, DirecTV's FREE 1st DVR rental (and $6/month for each additional) is a bargain.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Sixto said:


> It you're interested in recording 5 HD programs simultaneously while never worrying about tuner conflicts, with simple access to watch them locally or stream to 3 remote HD boxes simultaneously, while your have two "live" events up on the big HD screen concurrently, without needing an appendage eSATA device to get to 1TB ... well then quantum is about to enter the building.
> 
> Also with Smart TV RVU rolling in shortly after.
> 
> It's getting hard to avoid the obvious, the stuff works pretty good, even for a doggie.


Nice, looks like you left Captain Dish speechless. :lol:


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Considering that some vendors want up to $20/month for each DVR, DirecTV's FREE 1st DVR rental (and $6/month for each additional) is a bargain.


So you don't get billed for $7 a month for DVR service? How is that first DVR free?

Of course a lot of people pay $199 upfront for the DirecTV DVR and nothing for the cable DVR upfront. So I guess that makes them free too.

DirectV still puts tiny (comparatively) hard drives in their DVRs so they are not the holy grail. Even 1TB in a "whole home DVR" isn't that much storage. I think the 5 stream whole home DVR should have had a 2TB drive in it.

And people are dismissing WMC - it's come a long, long way since it first appeared in Windows. Couple a PC with the Ceton Quad Tuner card (or USB device) and you are talking serious DVR for $4 a month (for the cable card) and no monthly DVR fee.

That's one of the reasons I may be switching to FiOS.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Sixto said:


> The HR34 is the best DVR on the planet earth.


Sadly, this product is only in very limited release.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

The fact of the matter is DirecTV went solo years ago, and was bashed for it. They were not a software company, they didn't know how to design a DVR, etc etc.

There was evidence after evidence of this being the case. But, DirecTV moved forward, kept the nose to the ground, and got it done. Now, you have to argue they aren't the BEST out there. And even then, its preference. They are stable, fast, efficient, and easy to use (especially with HD GUI).

Now - there is 1 thing that hasn't been mentioned:
A BIG pat on the back to the CE program. DirecTV took risks for keeping it going. DBSTalk has been the true home and worked through the ups and downs but was committed to it.
And both sides have benefitted. I can safely say that the HR series would NOT be what it is today without the CEers. DirecTV had to execute, but the CEers gave them feedback, ideas, and turned around bugs faster than any other widespread beta system I know of.

Thank you DirecTV and DBSTalk for making the best DVR on the market.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

BudShark said:


> The fact of the matter is DirecTV went solo years ago, and was bashed for it. They were not a software company, they didn't know how to design a DVR, etc etc.
> 
> There was evidence after evidence of this being the case. But, DirecTV moved forward, kept the nose to the ground, and got it done. Now, you have to argue they aren't the BEST out there. And even then, its preference. They are stable, fast, efficient, and easy to use (especially with HD GUI).
> 
> ...


The CE program is incredible. The fact that a provider lets it's anyone who wants to test new equipment and software do so is beyond cool. The testers love doing it and D* and the subs benefit.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

davidjplatt said:


> So you don't get billed for $7 a month for DVR service? How is that first DVR free?
> 
> Of course a lot of people pay $199 upfront for the DirecTV DVR and nothing for the cable DVR upfront. So I guess that makes them free too.
> 
> ...


How much does it cost to build a PC capable of doing this?
Can most people do it themselves?
Who will help troubleshoot it?
When it dies who pays to replace it?

I am not dismissing your idea, just pointing out that it's certainly not free and you probably have to build a PC just for this because I don't think you can go to Wal-Mart and buy one ready built.

This solution is far beyond the capability or willingness of the average person.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> How much does it cost to build a PC capable of doing this?
> Can most people do it themselves?
> Who will help troubleshoot it?
> When it dies who pays to replace it?
> ...


Then Centon Quan tuner alone will cost at least $285-$300.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

davidjplatt said:


> So you don't get billed for $7 a month for DVR service? How is that first DVR free?


The first receiver doesn't have a fee...whether or not it's a DVR. The DVR fee applies to the account and not per DVR. Each additional receiver is $6/mo. 


> Of course a lot of people pay $199 upfront for the DirecTV DVR and nothing for the cable DVR upfront. So I guess that makes them free too.


What is the upfront cost of a PC/WMC setup? 


> DirectV still puts tiny (comparatively) hard drives in their DVRs so they are not the holy grail. Even 1TB in a "whole home DVR" isn't that much storage. I think the 5 stream whole home DVR should have had a 2TB drive in it.


200+ hours of MPEG-4 HD is probably overkill for the majority of subscribers. I'm betting you'd be hard pressed to find many that would need more space.


> And people are dismissing WMC - it's come a long, long way since it first appeared in Windows. Couple a PC with the Ceton Quad Tuner card (or USB device) and you are talking serious DVR for $4 a month (for the cable card) and no monthly DVR fee.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I may be switching to FiOS.


How long would it take for the $3 savings ($7-$4) to offset the initial cost of the PC/WMC setup?

While a WMC setup is good for some people, IMHO it's not the best solution for the average person.

Mike


----------



## davidjplatt (Sep 22, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> How long would it take for the $3 savings ($7-$4) to offset the initial cost of the PC/WMC setup?
> 
> While a WMC setup is good for some people, IMHO it's not the best solution for the average person.
> 
> Mike


I'm not looking at $3 a month savings to justify the PC/WMC setup. I'm looking at the FiOS Triple Play being $75 a month less than DirecTV/Vonage/FiOS Internet to justify the PC/WMC setup. That pays for the Ceton card in 4 months. It pays for two Ceton cards in 8 months.

I already have two HTPCs for OTA recording since I have an antenna on the roof. All I have to do is add the Ceton cards into those two HTPCs and I have 8 tuners plus the 4 OTA tuners I have now.

And let's be realistic - people on this board are not the average consumer.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah - I'm sure comparing a *6 year old DVR *with something that *just came out *in the past 18 months from FIOS is a *reasonable* comparison...
> 
> The HR24's are far superior to the FIOS DVRs in numerous ways - and yes - I have seen and used both extensively.


If I could have gotten a replacement HR24 for my old HR20 without paying the $200 lease fee I might still be a DirecTV customer. Their replacement policy sucks.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

davidjplatt said:


> I'm not looking at $3 a month savings to justify the PC/WMC setup. I'm looking at the FiOS Triple Play being $75 a month less than DirecTV/Vonage/FiOS Internet to justify the PC/WMC setup. That pays for the Ceton card in 4 months. It pays for two Ceton cards in 8 months.
> 
> I already have two HTPCs for OTA recording since I have an antenna on the roof. All I have to do is add the Ceton cards into those two HTPCs and I have 8 tuners plus the 4 OTA tuners I have now.
> 
> And let's be realistic - people on this board are not the average consumer.


I absolutely agree that the people on this board are not the average consumer. My point was that no company is gonna provide services targeted at a fraction of a percent of their total customer base...the allusion being that the current hardware is more than adequate for the average subscriber.

Mike


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

davidjplatt said:


> I'm not looking at $3 a month savings to justify the PC/WMC setup. I'm looking at the FiOS Triple Play being $75 a month less than DirecTV/Vonage/FiOS Internet to justify the PC/WMC setup. That pays for the Ceton card in 4 months. It pays for two Ceton cards in 8 months.
> 
> I already have two HTPCs for OTA recording since I have an antenna on the roof. All I have to do is add the Ceton cards into those two HTPCs and I have 8 tuners plus the 4 OTA tuners I have now.
> 
> And let's be realistic - people on this board are not the average consumer.


And let's be realistic, the average customer doesn't have two HTPCs laying around.

Compare apples to apples.


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's the article.
> 
> They still rank TiVo best among the standalones, although DIRECTV DVRs outscore TiVo for those getting a new device in the last year.
> 
> Not bad....


I have had both. DirectTV is much better than TiVO


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I get a page not found error on the article?


----------



## dmurray (Feb 24, 2007)

I have been very disappointed with my HR22-100. While I am aware that there are newer and superior models out there, I have been unable to get one without shelling out $200 and getting locked into a long term agreement. I used to be a big fan of D* but not so much any more.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dmurray said:


> I have been very disappointed with my HR22-100. While I am aware that there are newer and superior models out there, I have been unable to get one without shelling out $200 and getting locked into a long term agreement. I used to be a big fan of D* but not so much any more.


If you are as disappointed as you say you are, there are other options avaialble to you.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I dont get why many people tout the WMC as an alternative. I have found it to be a complete dog on my quad core 5gb ram W7 machine. Locked up constantly. It got to the point where I gave my brother my tv card because he needed one and WMC sucked.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

dmurray said:


> I have been very disappointed with my HR22-100. While I am aware that there are newer and superior models out there, I have been unable to get one without shelling out $200 and getting locked into a long term agreement. I used to be a big fan of D* but not so much any more.


If your out of contract, you might be able to get a credit for buying a retail DVR (e.g., solid signal) for the price paid. Retention dept is probably the best way to go.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Way To Go Directv!!!

I am very happy with my Directv Experience and it just keeps getting better with WHDVR Service and now the upcoming HDGUI making our DVRs respond Faster and with all of the HD Programming I have and with 7 DVRs and 13 Terabytes of Storage Capacity I am Good To Go with Directv!!! :hurah:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Richierich said:


> Way To Go Directv!!!
> 
> I am very happy with my Directv Experience and it just keeps getting better with WHDVR Service and now the upcoming HDGUI making our DVRs respond Faster and with all of the HD Programming I have and with 7 DVRs and 13 Terabytes of Storage Capacity I am Good To Go with Directv!!! :hurah:


Although modest in comparison in terms of storage and receivers, Whole House rocks, and I like the HD GUI and love my nomad....


----------



## padarjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know what planet these people are from, or what DVR they're using.

I started with a DirectTV Tivo. When HD came out I "bought" and HR20 for $275. It sucked, but I didn't have any choice. When I got a 3D-capable TV about a year ago I was upgraded to an HR23. It's the worst piece of junk I've ever had to deal with. It often takes 5-10 seconds just to respond to a button press. When I called to complain they told me I "qualified for an upgrade", but they couldn't guarantee I wouldn't just be sent another HR23.

I'm sure PCMag was given the latest and greatest DVR to play with. But customers don't have that kind of choice. We're stuck with whatever DirecTV wants to send us. You _might_ get and HR24, but more likely you'll get a refurbished HR22/23.

Every day that I use my HR23 I long for my old Tivo. Now DirecTV has an official Tivo product, but I was told I would have to "buy" it for $200 (and it would still belong to DirecTV, not me ). I'm sorry, I already paid almost $300 to prepay a DirecTV DVR lease. For that price I'll go buy a refurb unit directly from Tivo and go off-the-air, and save ~$1000/year in the process.


----------

